# American Narco Society 1980's Miami and rest of North America



## lwhitehead (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi folks I need help with Narco Society of America specially Miami, I know the 80's were high flying age of greed and overindulgence.


The Sugarman series is about an White American from Georgia who comes from line of low level wanable criminals, who becomes a Cocaine Kingpin.

 So I need source books and web pages, and yes I've got the Cocaine Cowboys DVD

LW


----------



## -xXx- (Jul 11, 2017)

how 'bout a book/supplementary film:
_the falcon and the snowman_, robert lindsey/steven zallion(john schlesinger)
not your central theme, but could round out
peripheral context


----------



## lwhitehead (Jul 11, 2017)

There was a book called Drug War about the Miami Cocaine Cowboy era, I can't seem to find it again.

LW


----------



## MNThorne (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey LW,
I would recommend you read " A brief history of Cocaine", "The Cocaine Wars", and "Cocaine Nation". Now, are you looking for more Dixie Mafia connection to coke or just something that will help you learn more about coke?


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 4, 2017)

Well the US State were her was born doesn't mater what he comes from a long line of Criminal wantabes, 

LW


----------

